# Download erzwingen, nur per HTML



## lambda (30. November 2005)

Nabend zusammen,
gibt's eine Möglichkeit, einen Link auf bspw. ein Bild so zu definieren, dass der Browser dieses direkt zum download anbietet und nicht in eigenem Fenster öffnet?

Gruß und Danke vorab!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit reinem HTML machbar ist.


----------

